# Moe’s 1st SH Tesr



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's great, Congratulations to you and Moe!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wonderful!! Congratulations. I’m glad things worked out for y’all.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Congratulations


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That's so great! Who would have thought he'd overcome all those early problems and be so successful. You did such a great job getting him the right treatments early on.
I know it was an extra sweet accomplishment. Congratulations.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Congratulation...how fun that is! I am running my newest guy on his first SH test in early June...I cannot wait, it is so fun and challenging. I think he is totally ready, but you never know for sure until they do it...!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Congratulations!!! That’s so great!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

3goldens2keep said:


> Congratulation...how fun that is! I am running my newest guy on his first SH test in early June...I cannot wait, it is so fun and challenging. I think he is totally ready, but you never know for sure until they do it...!


That is so true! Make sure you let us know how he does. We will be running Moe again in June and will start Cruz in JH in June. It's going to be a busy month. You never know what's going to happen. Best of luck!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Teared up.... I am surprised you didn't bawl. I am so happy for you all and for Moe. Congratulations.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> That is so true! Make sure you let us know how he does. We will be running Moe again in June and will start Cruz in JH in June. It's going to be a busy month. You never know what's going to happen. Best of luck!


Be sure to share pictures....I am also planning to run our boy on a WCX. It is tentatively scheduled for July 11th in Centerville, MO! It is being put on by the GRC of Kansas City....


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

nolefan said:


> Teared up.... I am surprised you didn't bawl. I am so happy for you all and for Moe. Congratulations.


RIght!!!! People would have thought we were really nuts. If people only knew.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Congratulations! Success is even sweeter when it doesn't come easy.


----------

